# Sticky - Helpful Travel and Vacation Information for individual Locations in Mexico



## TUGBrian (Oct 9, 2014)

This thread is being used to consolidate all the individual threads for each separate Mexico area/destination.

Puerto Vallarta Information and Links

Cabo San Lucas Information and Links

Playa Del Carmen and Mexican Riviera information and Links

Acapulco Information and Links

Mazatlan Information and Links

Cancun Information and Links


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 9, 2014)

Hopefully this makes the stickies in the Mexico forum far less cluttered!

Feel free to post up your own new information, website, links, tips, etc for your favorite Mexican vacation location in the above threads to help out other TUGGERS!


----------

